# Big Problems In County Roscommon For Motorhome Tourists



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This discussion took place this morning about the recent bye-law passed by Roscommon County Council banning the overnight parking of 'vehicles with living accommodation' in all their off-street parking areas throughout the county.

Discussion on Shannonside Radio


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jean-Luc.

I have been in discussion with N.I.Tourist Board on this topic for a while and so have copied my first letter to the NI Minister responsible for Tourism to Joe Finnegan. Hopefully this may arm him with a few facts which he might like to put to someone at Roscommon C.C.

This attitude to Motorhome Tourism is damaging the economies both North and South and earning Ireland a reputation for being hostile to MHers, Alan.


----------

